# Any Good Deterrents for Magpie birds?



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

A gang, and I mean a tough gang, of Magpie birds have destroyed a few things on my railroad, like pecking some G scale station benches apart, and hauling off with some G scale sheep! 

Any easy deterrents for these birds? They seam to be a tough and smart lot, related to crows I believe.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah, I got a solution! It's called a pellet gun!! (I'm serious!) Those birds are nobody's friends! The only thing worse are pidgeons!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Got cats?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Fishing line strung from one small peg to the next. The line is almost invisible, until they land. The line will almost tangle in their feet and frighten them away. It even works on squirrels. Simply string it loosely a few inches above the ground on a 5 inch high dowel. Stick it loosely in the ground so they can escape. Animals and birds have very good memories. We use a similar method to discourage crows from landing in an area. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I hang old cds out in the veggie garden to keep the crows away. They don't like shiny, reflective things. 

-Brian


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As mentioned above ..... Cats 

Dogs seem to be equally effective.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

They used to sell balls with eyes painted on them for scaring birds away. I don't find anything about them now, so maybe they didn't work well.


----------



## silverstatespecialties (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my preferred method:














Crosman 2240 .22-cal pellet CO2 pistol



I've eliminated over a dozen pigeons so far this year alone...I've added some custom touches though, like a BOSS Repeater Breech (holds 25 pellets) and Red-Dot sight. One CO2 cartridge is usually good for 35-40 pellets. Quite effective!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't know Colorado's game laws, but here in Pa. it is illegal to shoot "non-game" animals & birds, period. (and rather stiff penalties for killing game animals out of season or without a license) 

IIRC Ohio OTOH allows the shooting animals classified as a "nuisance" (like feral cats, etc).....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Susan used to send me out with the air rifle to shoot sparrows because they drive the bluebirds out of the bluebird box. I can see Mrs. Bluebird: "Are you kidding me! Did you see what happened to those sparrows? I'm not going NEAR that nest!"


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

My backyard is surrounded by a tall cedar hedge. At this time of the year there are a lot of blackbirds nesting in the hedge. They clean the nests of any droppings and deposit them in a neat line all around the edge of the pool. By the end of the day it can be pretty disgusting. 

If the cats are out, the birds just land at the other end of the pool. Here in Canada handguns are verboten, and it is against the law to fire any kind of gun within the city limits. So like Brain, I found hanging old CDs frightens them away. 










The stand is made with a scrap of lumber, half a coat hanger, a fishing swivel and a piece of line. The CD swivels and flashes in the wind, scaring the blackbirds away. If you live in a windy area, a heavier piece of lumber may be required.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for all the ideas! I'll try the less dangerous (to myself  options like CDs and Fishing line first. Don't have a cat and the dog is too spoiled to chase the birds. 



Do you think one of those fake Owls would work?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The fake owls work for a while, but are soon "challenged" and found to be fake. It order to work continuously, it would have to "react" to the Magpie's presence and at least threaten them somehow, which I know of no way to do.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 05/15/2008 12:41 AM
I don't know Colorado's game laws, but here in Pa. it is illegal to shoot "non-game" animals & birds, period. (and rather stiff penalties for killing game animals out of season or without a license) 
IIRC Ohio OTOH allows the shooting animals classified as a "nuisance" (like feral cats, etc)..... 




PA? You've got to be kidding me? I've known a ot of folks in PA that take care of nuisance animals that way (& other more creative ways!) Also using the Bow and arrow as well! LOL! 

Chas - (Who no longer lives in Pa)


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By wchasr on 05/16/2008 7:15 AM
Posted By Mik on 05/15/2008 12:41 AM 
I don't know Colorado's game laws, but here in Pa. it is illegal to shoot "non-game" animals & birds, period. (and rather stiff penalties for killing game animals out of season or without a license) 
IIRC Ohio OTOH allows the shooting animals classified as a "nuisance" (like feral cats, etc)..... 




PA? You've got to be kidding me? I've known a ot of folks in PA that take care of nuisance animals that way (& other more creative ways!) Also using the Bow and arrow as well! LOL! 

Chas - (Who no longer lives in Pa)





Ah, but the excrement hits the bladed motorized cooling device when they DO get caught.... loss of hunting priveleges, impoundment of firearms, rediculous fines, even jail time...ESPECIALLY if the ASPCA gets involved too.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Did more research and found this article: 
 scare magpies  

My wife made six of these and we have them hanging by nylon thread in some trees in the yard. She got some woods disks for 25c at Michaels and painted them like the article showed. So far so good


----------



## Tom Leaton (Apr 26, 2008)

My dad used to have a pellet gun with a pump which allowed for lower, non-lethal pressures. 

Decades later, I was advised that you can't even use that to get squirrels out of your attic: I couldn't buy pellets because 
1.you can't discharge a weapon in the city limits ( and that is a weapon, they say) and 
2.squirrels are a "protected species." 

...so I used an AM radio to repel them --it worked. 

cheers


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim, 
Usually if you eliminate the attraction you eliminate the problem. 
One of the big ones for Magpies is pet food. 
Why are they attracted to your yard? 
Later 
Rick Marty


----------



## RaTTeR (Jan 2, 2008)

Talk radio or rap? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif 

We've had pigeon problems, called the county Animal Control office. Their guy 
tells us that there is basically nothing that they can do - I had already netted 
over the possible nesting spots around the house. His advice, off the record 
of course, get a pellet gun and bag up the bodies at the bottom of the curbside 
trashcan. Six down, fifty something more to go... 

Alan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a good one, I think talk radio or rap would work, the problem is it would run me off too  So far the disks I made are working. But supposedly they only work on Corvids, so probably wouldn't help with pigeons. Maybe you could rent a hawk or falcon, that should put the fear into them. 

They seem to be attracted to my G scale items. They pecked some G-scale benches to bits that I had in front of my depot. And they hauled off with some G-scale sheep I had in a pasture setting. And of course they crap on the structures. There is a "gang" of them, about 20+, that hang out in the park behind my house. They often seem to have some sort of gang initiation and decide to reek havoc, which seems to be just for the fun of it as they don't use anything they destroy to build nests and don't eat anything, just tear things up and then leave sqwalking like they think what they've done is funny. Well, it probably is to them  

Nothing of what I have is worth killing them, I'd prefer to just scare them off.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Catch one, put it in a cage and scare it, threaten it, poke sticks at it... do what ever is necessary to get to squawk and squawk and squawk in sheer terror... record the sounds and play it back whenever you see the birds gathering. 

Do NOT play it continuously! Just when they begin to gather near your property. If you play it continuously it won't work for very long. 

Even so, they will eventually decide that the squawks are not for real. It might also be that one mob will move out and another will move in and not understand the "language" of the previous mob, so, when it begins to lose its effectiveness, catch another one and repeat the process.


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Under Federal law all native species are protected. Get caught shooting one (single exception being licensed hunting) and you chance (a) paying a large fine, and (b) losing your right to bear arms.


Mark


----------



## RaTTeR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By MarkLewis on 07/23/2008 3:41 PM 
Under Federal law all native species are protected. Get caught shooting one (single exception being licensed hunting) and you chance (a) paying a large fine, and (b) losing your right to bear arms.


Mark 


Where do you go to get a license to hunt squab? 

I hate to ask, but any good recipes? Keyword being 'good'. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif 

Alan


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Some times it would be nice to be able to trace back and find out who actully wrote some of these laws. The person who really putit down on paper. 

Then you find his address and send him a bill for all the damages his law has created.


----------



## Skip (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Paul Norton on 05/15/2008 1:04 PM
My backyard is surrounded by a tall cedar hedge. At this time of the year there are a lot of blackbirds nesting in the hedge. They clean the nests of any droppings and deposit them in a neat line all around the edge of the pool. By the end of the day it can be pretty disgusting. 
If the cats are out, the birds just land at the other end of the pool. Here in Canada handguns are verboten, and it is against the law to fire any kind of gun within the city limits. So like Brain, I found hanging old CDs frightens them away. 








The stand is made with a scrap of lumber, half a coat hanger, a fishing swivel and a piece of line. The CD swivels and flashes in the wind, scaring the blackbirds away. If you live in a windy area, a heavier piece of lumber may be required. 





Not correct. Handguns are regulated, not "verboten". Handgun hunting is prohibited in Canada. Most municipalities have a firearms discharge bylaw which may or may not include pellet guns. If you're rural in Canada you most likely are good to go with a pellet gun on your own property. Some birds are protected, but not all, and there is such a thing as defense of property, although that get iffy in places. 

You might try an owl (plastic, not tethered  ) they may discourage the 'pies, at least until they figure out its plastic. The fishing line is one of the best, tho.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2011)

Try rubber snakes the bigger the better, you have to move them around a bit and ensure that they are highly visible from the air as the birds as mentioned are smart. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

I use one of these:

http://www.gamousa.com/

I use it when everyone else is at work. The birds are pretty smart. Pop a couple and the rest stay away.


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ha ha ha, nice. A pellet gun with a silencer. 

I think that most municipalities have a rule on the book prohibiting discharge of a firearm. Its more for keeping the peace and giving the police the ability to prosecute the nutjob that is shooting his gun around. I have seen people get in trouble with a pellet gun under this same type of law. Usually its some group of kids who go out and shoot windows out or something like that. Recently in my city they used the law against a group of kids who pulled up in a car on a group of native american kids and shot at them with a pellet gun. The city prosecuted based on discharging a firearm in the city limits and also as a hate crime. 

So yeah you could get in trouble for shooting them. Makes me glad I dont live in the city and never will. Something to think about is a paintball gun. In my city it is not considered a firearm. The biggest problem is it leaves splotches of paint so dont shoot it at RR buildings or something you dont want paint on. I've been using mine to discourage wild turkeys from roosting in the pine trees next to my house. I also use it on the deer when they get near my layout. I dont know if it works that great, but I feel satisfied.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Where it's legal to wear guns... my buddy uses primer fire 22s (no powder in shell). It's enough to kill a pack rat in a trap, but bounces off birds in flight, but stings them enough to remember the click. 
Yep a near silent load, I had louder cap pistols as a kid. Unless seen, the neighbors will never know. 

John


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I would second the idea of rubber snakes. My father reports they work great, and around here they use owls to keep the seagulls away. I think crows (and probably magpies) are too smart for plastic owls, but the snakes might work.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a magpie the other day peck to death a garter snake. So I don't think a fake snake is going to fool them.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

I saw a magpie the other day peck to death a garter snake. So I don't think a fake snake is going to fool them. 

So much for that idea then! 

If they are anything like the crows and ravens around our place, they are going to be tough to fool. I've seen the two resident crows (I call them Heckle and Jeckle) chase squirrels, raccoons and even badger eagles out of their favourite tree.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

years ago i discovered something by accident. 
ibought flying kites for the kids. 
one of the kites was clear plasticfoil with a hawk or eagle printed upon it. 
everytime we flew this, everything from chickens to sparrows just fled. 

next year, when we had too much doves in the sorghum field, i rememberd the kite. 
i made a light "gallows" from pipes and hung that kite from it. 
that field was bird-free for the rest of the season.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Korms, so the kite was in the shape of a hawk? Or just an image of a hawk on a traditional diamond shaped kite?


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

It is unlawful to kill native species until said species is causing property damage. Including birds ***** squirrels etc. A perfect example is a rat or mouse. They are native but legal to trap and or kill when invading your home or causing damage. Same goes for birds and the such that are destroying your stuff.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Posted By jimtyp on 28 Sep 2011 04:44 PM 
Korms, so the kite was in the shape of a hawk? Or just an image of a hawk on a traditional diamond shaped kite? 

the latter. on transparent diamondshaped plastic (mounted on a cross of thin wood) was a colour printrd hawk.
i hanged it with some nylonline , so that the wind made it "fly" around a bit.

i have seen other farmers hanging killed hawks by one wing. (when the wind is strong enough, they look like flying too)

in germany i have seen black stickers in form of flying hawks. they use them on big windows, to stop small birds to suicide on the glass. seems to help some too.

http://www.schildershop24.de/artimg/small/2387.jpg


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

The Crow family, which Maggies are a member, are proven the most intelligent of the birds.
Fake things are usually figured out to be fake in a short while.

However, say that, I've seen gliders (kites) on top of poles that look like birds of prey.
But you need wind. One hanging would appear dead to those gangs of birds.

In the end, I don't think there is much you can do, short of standing watch all day and dispatching them, although as said above, not legal.

As for cats, we have a great hunting barn cat, but even he is harrased by the Maggies, dive bombing him.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 30 Sep 2011 11:47 AM 
The Crow family, which Maggies are a member, are proven the most intelligent of the birds.
Fake things are usually figured out to be fake in a short while.

However, say that, I've seen gliders (kites) on top of poles that look like birds of prey.
But you need wind. One hanging would appear dead to those gangs of birds.

In the end, I don't think there is much you can do, short of standing watch all day and dispatching them, although as said above, not legal.

As for cats, we have a great hunting barn cat, but even he is harrased by the Maggies, dive bombing him.


As you say, they are smart birds. If you 'dispatch' a couple the rest figure it out and stay away. I even have bird feeders out and I don't get any. They know the score. This year I have a record crop of hummingbirds. I guess they are hungry due to the Texas drought.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I find this thread interesting but what I find annoying and raises my blood pressure is the government saying you cant kill off a few birds that are destroying your Rail Road.

90% of the rules and Regulations the are imposed on us are HORSE POCKY.

They do nothing to help us and only make it more costly to do business. 


I am now off my soap box.

Have a nice day. 

JJ


----------



## Ron Hill (Sep 25, 2008)

Are these magpie birds on the endangered list? If not, lay one them by with a good pellet gun and leave it where it falls. The rest will get the message. 
Ron


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I used to use .22 shorts on the squirrels. (Found out that my neighbor was feeding them.) 

For birds
Check out this web site http://www.birdbgone.com/products/b...7QodazStWg


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

First, take away what they like. magpies like water and food mostly, when in a garden. so if you have a pond, cover it with netting so that they can't get to it. If you have a bird feeder, take it down temporarily. if you have a bird bath, drain it. obviously, all other species of birds will go away, but they will find another place to eat an drink, including the magpies. Then, when they leave your house alone, you can set up your bird baths and feeders and take the netting off the pond so that all the other birds once again can use your house as a [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

do they still make .22 birdshot? I haven't seen it around here for a while... worked great on starlings


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

I prefer a 12 ga.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

"Magpies are protected as migratory nongame birds under the Federal Migratory Bird Treaty Act. Under the Federal Codes of Regulation (CFR 50, 21.43) it is stated, however, that “a Federal permit shall not be required to control . . . magpies, when found committing or about to commit depredations upon ornamental or shade trees, agricultural crops, livestock, or wildlife, or when concentrated in such numbers as to constitute a health hazard or other nuisance. . . .” Most state or local regulations are similar, but consult authorities before taking any magpies."

So.,..it's not an endangered species....but since it's a NON-game bird, you can't hunt it legally as you can ducks, geese, etc.


Whatever you do to rid yourself of the magpie issue....keep quiet about it.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Jake! 
There are no silencers for airguns, Its called LDC (lead dust collector) 

Manfred, 

Nitro Venom.177/Discovery.22/ china side lever.177


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

The fake owl will work exactly as the manufacturer intended. It will separate you from your money.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

I have only happened upon this thread by chance, so excuse the late suggestion. 
Assuming that they do not stay around when you are in the garden, the solution is simple. 
During daylight hours, throughout the year, be out there 'playing trains'! 
I mean, what better way to pass the time of day. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

The fake owls work give thek a try.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

Used to have a fake Owl on our boat that moved with the wind. The seagulls figured it out after a week, and it was done as a deterrant.


----------



## StevenJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Posted By jake3404 on 28 Sep 2011 10:59 AM 
Ha ha ha, nice. A pellet gun with a silencer. 

I think that most municipalities have a rule on the book prohibiting discharge of a firearm. Its more for keeping the peace and giving the police the ability to prosecute the nutjob that is shooting his gun around. I have seen people get in trouble with a pellet gun under this same type of law. Usually its some group of kids who go out and shoot windows out or something like that. Recently in my city they used the law against a group of kids who pulled up in a car on a group of native american kids and shot at them with a pellet gun. The city prosecuted based on discharging a firearm in the city limits and also as a hate crime. 

So yeah you could get in trouble for shooting them. Makes me glad I dont live in the city and never will. Something to think about is a paintball gun. In my city it is not considered a firearm. The biggest problem is it leaves splotches of paint so dont shoot it at RR buildings or something you dont want paint on. I've been using mine to discourage wild turkeys from roosting in the pine trees next to my house. I also use it on the deer when they get near my layout. I dont know if it works that great, but I feel satisfied. 
Man your story is why I can't stand most justices and courts in the US. They destroyed private property. How the heck is that a hate crime and second what makes you think just because it is 'illegal' to discharge a firearm in city limits is going to stop a criminal from shooting off a gun? Criminals don't tend to 'follow' the law. Sorry i have to deal with the same nonsense here. We have these nasty carrion eating ducks that roam my neighborhood and man when I say these things are UGLy I mean they are UGLY with a capital U! What I'd give to be able to shoot em with 22 to put those suckers out of their misery. They look ugly, they walk into traffic, and poo every where!


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

How about some Rat Poison? Just make shure you put the Rat poisen high up so the Rats don't get it!


----------

